# lekker



## rkimbal

Wow !!!! ,  how difficult is to translate this Word. Seems to be is something like delicious, tasty, etc. always related to food, but can be offensive for other matters. In Canada there is a company called "lekker foods".

My question is in the case of food ... is not offensive ? sounds good? or could have an ironic meaning?

Thanks


----------



## bibibiben

Hi rkimbal,

When used with foods _lekker _will most likely not have an ironic meaning. It's probably the first word people would use when they want to express they like a certain food. I'd say that "lekker foods" is safe to use.

Describing situations using _lekker_ is more tricky. It could be interpreted as having an ironic meaning in certain contexts. 

Examples of _lekker _being used ironically:

A: Ik zie dat ik je vanavond toch niet kan ophalen van het concert.
B: O, lekker is dat. Leuk dat je het me nu pas vertelt.

A: De reparatie van het dak bleek 1500 euro meer te kosten dan was begroot.
B: Goh, daar ben je lekker mee.

A: Het bleek dat hij nog een jaar lang aan zijn te dure telefoonabonnement zou vastzitten.
B: Nou, lekker.


----------



## ThomasK

Vanuit Vlaanderen deze opmerking: voor ons helemaal niet evident, dit gebruik van _lekker_, hoewel _lekker wandelen/ fietsen_, enz., al wat gebruikelijk beginnen te worden.


----------



## Peterdg

Akkoord met de opmerking van Thomas.

In Vlaanderen wordt "lekker" eigenlijk alleen in verband met eten gebruikt. 

Het enige niet eten gerelateerd ander voorbeeld dat me te binnen schiet en dat in Vlaanderen wel enigzins gebruikelijk is, is: "een lekker ding", waarmee dan een mooi meisje wordt bedoeld.


----------



## marrish

As the original question is in English let me respond (and reiterate what has been explained above) in this language. Lekker means 'tasty' and 'good', but it can be used in sexual context as well, but not with food and drink so there is no room for confusion or any chance of double meaning.


----------



## Peterdg

marrish said:


> As the original question is in English let me respond (and reiterate what has been explained above) in this language. Lekker means 'tasty' and 'good', but it can be used in sexual context as well, but not with food and drink so there is no room for confusion or any chance of double meaning.


Yes.


----------



## marrish

Peterdg said:


> Yes.


Thanks! Perhaps I have made a mental short-cut, lekker *is* primarily used with food and drink and means ''tasty'' but with food and drink it does not have the same meaning as when used in erotic context .


----------



## bcruz

Lekker can also be used for smell , perfume etc
Je ruikt lekker (or wat ruik je toch lekker!) - you have a nice smell
Lekker ruikende bloemen etc - nice smelling flowers
Or can also just mean (very) nice: We hadden een lekkere vakantie
Ons huis is lekker groot.


----------

